

Show HN: Hacker Notes chrome extension  - butu5

https://github.com/butu5/hackernotes<p>This is a simple chrome extension.<p>While reading any article, I prefer to select few lines of text and want to add some of my comments. So that I can access it later.<p>It does this much only. It is in pre-alpha stage :)<p>Find the notes in 
http://codesnipr.com/notes
======
Zakuzaa
>>I prefer to select few lines of text and want to add some of my comments

Is this common? Genuinely asking.

~~~
tobylane
I think you just did it. But normally the quotes are from the linked page.

Or it means you want to save snippets from the page for the future. I'm not
sure.

